# Leasehold Experience?



## moniraq (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone has any information/advice regarding a leasehold property? Any and all information would be very welcome.

Thanks,
Monica


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm curious what you're looking at.

The only things I know of are basically campsites.


----------



## moniraq (Jul 18, 2011)

I found an apartment in Calabria that is very reasonably priced. I inquired for more details and noticed on the description that the apartment's property type is a "Leasehold 30 years (extendable at the end of the term for another 30 years)".

I did a bit of research on leaseholds but the only information I could find was in reference to homes in the UK being sold as either "leaseholds" or "freeholds" and none of it sounded positive.

I'm wondering if anyone else may have purchased a property type like this in Italy and what their experience might be with it?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd first check if you're allowed to live in it full time. Assuming that's important. Many are seasonal campsites and you're not legally allowed to take up residence there. 

If resale matters you'll likely find it even harder than normal. 

Unless the price is much lower than similar outright purchases I'd be very careful.

Ask what the property class is. It should be A/2 to A/5 (unless it's a luxury villa) If it's C/something then it's not intended to be lived in.

Ask about utilities. Are they all available?


----------



## moniraq (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you, Nick. I sent an email to the contact person asking the questions you suggested and hope to find out more tomorrow. I appreciate your assistance!


----------

